# После удаления грыжи L5-S1 появилось покалывание в стопе. Что это?



## Екатерина Александровна (18 Окт 2021)

Добрый вечер, я 01.09.21 удалила грыжу L5-S1 прошло 1,5 месяца после операции у меня начала правая стопа ноги легкое покалывание, что может быть такое?


----------



## La murr (18 Окт 2021)

@Екатерина Александровна, здравствуйте!
Возможность обратиться к доктору очно у Вас есть?
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

